# slc or catvos????



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

In the market for a lift. Been looking real hard at state line customs 5 inch and catvos 4 inch. I've never heard anything bad about catvos and there customer service is top notch. But I really like the way the slc lift looks and it claims to be trail friendly. Has anybody had any experience with slc?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CATVOS all the way. You couldnt pay me to put anything from SLC on my bike. I've seen their work in the past, looked like a 5yr old welded it. And they all stayed broke. CATVOS is tried and true and there's a reason everyone buys from them.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Not only is CATVOS a proven product but hands down A+ service. call em up with any question or concern and the will tell u the truth and not avoid it. CATVOS VOTE stl can get tie rods right


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Catvos all the way. A friend of mine had slc on his arctic cat and it was junk. Welds were different from aarm to aarm and like the statement above the welds are crap! we all have catvos now and no issues at all.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

CATVOS. Price difference isn't worth it. Trust me. Plus, they aren't the easiest to deal with at slc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd have to agree.....Catvos, between those two. But honestly, if I was gonna spend anywhere near that much money again I think I'd go for a HL 7". Thats a trail friendly lift and looks great. If not that one then I'd go a for a Get-A-Grip Customs 4" (its more like a 5", would tower over a 4" Catvos)

Now its a different story if you can find a used 4" Catvos, then you could probably pick it up for a good price and I wouldn't hesitate then, but not a new one....if I bought a new Catvos again for a brute it would either be a 6" or a 10"..... Keep in mind I've put a years worth of riding on a 6" already and the same time on a 4"....the 6" had some problems with rear boots but I think I still liked it more.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> CATVOS all the way. You couldnt pay me to put anything from SLC on my bike. I've seen their work in the past, looked like a 5yr old welded it. And they all stayed broke. CATVOS is tried and true and there's a reason everyone buys from them.


Is that the new twisted ?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Is that the new twisted ?


I know somebody that has one on a 850 PoPo.....and yeah its just like a TC lol, breaks axles every ride and he's only got 30" skinny backs.....and these are Gorilla axles :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ SLC has been around for a while. It's not Twisted. But their work is about the same.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ SLC has been around for a while. It's not Twisted. But their work is about the same.


 Nah it was a joke P. Thats browland's reference to anything that breaks lol......"Broke?.....that the new Twisted?" :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh haha... sorry, bit slow today. it's friday so, my brain is in friday mode. :bigok:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, who can I get ahold of about a get a grip lift? I like the catvos 4 but I wont get much more clearance than what I have now with spring spacers and 2inch lift.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll try to get ahold of Walker and see if he can give me some contact info for the guy that builds those lifts. He's the only person I've ever seen with one, but I tell ya what, I would have gladly paid what I paid for my 6" Catvos to have one of the GetAGrip lifts.....that guy beat the snot out of that lift every time I rode with him and had less probs out of it than what most guys have from a stock bike with a 2" lift. Soon as I find something out I'll post it up in here. I was on tapatalk just a second ago and there was a very old thread from N20torious about "Brute 750 belt vs 32 Terms".....should have had some pics in it of Walker's brute with that lift on it, I got on the computer to rob a pic from there and move to here though and it was gone, and I can't seem to find it now.

And for the person that asked what size lift was on that brute with 32 Terms....since you only have a bracket lift, That is the 4" Get a Grip Customs lift. It is very big to be labeled as a 4".


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed. It's one heck of a lift. I watched Dale beat the snot out of it at the labor day ride before walker bought it from him. Great looking lift.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Agreed. It's one heck of a lift. I watched Dale beat the snot out of it at the labor day ride before walker bought it from him. Great looking lift.


I forgot that it used to belong to Dale.....speaking of him, you heard from him lately? Seems like he disappeared after that group got banned. Just wondering how he's doing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

beats me... I havent heard from him in forever. I just figured he followed his buddies "over there" Sucks. he was good people.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I enjoyed talking to him......I was workin in Iraq when I first started to talk to him and everybody else on here. The "other place" doesn't like my computer lol, freezes it up any time I ever try to go visit so I guess I'm stuck here to put up with you guys lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... well we are thankful and greatful for your PC gremilin.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah Dale is over on the other site with the group that got gone from here. Sucks, I always enjoyed hanging out wtih Dale and don't live that far from each other. They tried to get me to come to their site and I wouldn't do it so now not many of them will talk to me anymore. Me and Dale live about 45 minutes from each other and Badazzbrute was only about 15 minutes from me. Oh well, of course I seem to remember a few people here thinking that I had switched over to the other site to but I can't, I have mudinmyblood! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: And we are greatful


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dale doesn't get on anywhere anymore. Rode with him a while back for badazzbrutes bday. That get a grip lift is still on Walkers old brute. Freaking awesome lift. I keep up with everyone thru 2 other sites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks man, I remember seeing the lift on here and I actually thought it was a 6 so I didn't look into much further. I wouldn't mind getting a 6in catvos but just a little worried with boots since alot of the places I ride you have to travel up and down rocky hills and long dirt road distance.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I can say that his Get a Grip 4" w/HL springs sitting on 32" Terms wasn't but about 1"-1.5" shorter than my 6" Catvos w/HL springs on 31" Laws.....and he didn't have any boot probs, My rears always got hot, but I did my best to keep an eye on them and only ended up actually tearing 3 boots during the entire year that I had the lift on my brute, but like I said, I paid close attention to them and I even carried a 2L coke bottle full of water with me anytime I knew there wouldn't be much water that way I could cool the cv's off every so often. 
I don't honestly think you'd be happy with the 6" Catvos, its awesome for a pure mud/water rider, but not worth a crap if you gotta ride long dry distance...especially if you are riding at any speed over about 10mph.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Contact at for Get-A-Grip is. Jubal Cheatwood is the guy's name. You can call him at 318-533-8176 or 318-243-0870. I got this info from Dale a few months ago.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Contact at for Get-A-Grip is. Jubal Cheatwood is the guy's name. You can call him at 318-533-8176 or 318-243-0870. I got this info from Dale a few months ago.


Tell him to sign up on the forum if you talk to him. Would be cool to have him here.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

He'd definitely get some business lol......maybe even from me


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I never contacted him because my daughter tore her acl and maniacs right before Christmas then I had to change jobs. I had to use my money else where. Brute will have to wait.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does the guy that makes the get a grip lift kits have a website? Was looking at 6" catvos till I read about the boots heating up on dry trail riding. Also has anyone contacted this guy and got a price for his lifts yet?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

andrew650 said:


> Does the guy that makes the get a grip lift kits have a website? Was looking at 6" catvos till I read about the boots heating up on dry trail riding. Also has anyone contacted this guy and got a price for his lifts yet?


There is a fix for the6" lift its not the boots getting hot they actually rub the spines on the axle so you smooth the out and ur good from what ive seen on here.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh really? If this is true and makes them usable on dry trail higher speed for a bit then might just go with that will search around. Trails aren't all dry, about 40% dry just some longer stretches between wet areas that we go through that had me worried.

I'm still curious about this get a grip 4" and how it compares to catvos 6" as far as actual gains, reliability, cost differences? Haven't found much but everything I find about the get a grip is good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That 4" is STOUT. Very reliable, the one I saw was anyway. And I believe a good bit cheaper.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

See that's what I keep hearing, wonder why there isn't more out there? Hope he isn't out of business and still makes them. Happen to have any pictures of the one you saw?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um, I dont have any up close no. Walker probably does though he owned it for a little while.

These are the only ones I have of him


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

We put a 7" SLC lift on my buddys 09 Brute before Mudstock, put it through some pretty good holes this weekend so far nothing broke, his a arm welds looked good and all the same ,I work at a sheetmetal shop so I was checking them out pretty good , Only thing I didnt think looked right with the lift was the tubing on the inside of a-arms that the bushings go into that bolt to frame, looked like they werent cut long enough or need a thicker lip on the bushings , there were a few gaps , and we cant get 2 of the ball joints to seat well up front ,Its not a bad looking lift though ... over 52" wide in rear with wide 29.5 outlaws


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

pics...pics....pics.....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow old thread. Get a grip lifts are a beast. But down side is Jubal works alot and is hard as heck to get a hold of. There's only 4 of his lifts being used. He was going to sale his jig to Seth at state line. But that's been at least 2 yrs ago. If it was me. Don't watse your money on a catvos 4" lift get the 6 . Hope this helps


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)




----------

